# ~HUGE~ Friesian stallion Keegan photo post.



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

It's taken me a little over a week and a half to get the time for photo loading. Finally all the pictures I took of Keegan at the Noble Horse on the 9th are loaded and ready to be viewed!

FIRST OFF. These are all taken inside the ancient riding hall. It's very dim in there. I used a Canon Speelite flash but really the giant dark riding hall and a silky black horse... 

WELL I DID THE BEST I COULD. 

Anyhow. Here is Keegan and his trainer Agnieszka in different costumes and doing different things. We all had a blast. 

As usual. I do not own Keegan. I took the photos. His owner is Emily Jewell of Trails End Ranch. Agnieszka trains Keegan at the Noble Horse Theater in Chicago IL. Keegan also preforms as part of the cast for their plays and shows at the Noble Horse Theater.


This post will probably be split up and VERY picture heavy. 



Waiting like a good boy while we dolled him up.











In five minutes flat, and two tries Keegan learned how to step up onto this little platform. I missed a good photo of him doing his "Spanish" step outwards like he was waving. It took him no time to figure out what he needed to do. Afterward he stood up there looking VERY proud of himself.

This is Emily in these photos, his adoring owner.











Next up is Agnes and Keegan,





























































Here is Emily back in the saddle while Agnes works on Keegan's cues to step out at the Spanish Walk while moving forward. 










(more in next set of comments!)


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

This is my bridle! I got it for Hylke. It looks excellent on Keegan of course.










Awh!











My favorite set of photos! After the white and polos came off the "Spanish" costume was brought out. I think Keegan and Agnes look AWESOME in this. 

He looks proud of himself doesn't he?





















Doing a bit more in hand training.









Are we done yet?!










Posing with a fan.










There are so many of these I like I don't know how I'll just pick a handful.








































He grin cracks me up.











One of my absolute favorites.










Trot trot trot!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

He's awesome isn't he? He extends that right leg way out like the left but I kept missing it! 


Showing off!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

YES!

There is more. 


Next is Keegan in the keuring bridle Agnes and I got Emily for Christmas. We got her the white leather bridle and the in hand show bit and it all looks great on Mister Keegan.

I thought this was a cute photo.










I am stallion, hear me roar!










This photo is so cute, caught them both off guard and look at all that mane.



















He looks like a toy.




















Looks good on him I think!












One more reply, with liberty photos and we're done!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Let me show off on my OWN PEOPLE!

Keegan running around inside the riding hall being silly.


















































































































That's it folks! If you actually got though all this you deserve a cookie!


A new show began at the Noble Horse in Chicago if you're in the area grab tickets and see Keegan along with the rest of the talented horses live!
Noble Horse Theatre

Keegan's facebook is as popular as ever, and if you haven't added him what are you waiting for?
Keegan Jewell | Facebook


Thanks for taking the time to look.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

He's stunning !


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

He is simply the most gorgeous creature on this earth!!!! Stunning photos!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

He is an amazing animal, truly beautiful. Why does the trainer have him almost hyperflexed in most of her riding pics? He looks really uncomfortable... Not trying to be mean, just curious... were they working on something specific?


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> He is an amazing animal, truly beautiful. Why does the trainer have him almost hyperflexed in most of her riding pics? He looks really uncomfortable... Not trying to be mean, just curious... were they working on something specific?



Don't ask me. I'm not the trainer. Just the photographer. He doesn't look uncomfortable to me though. I know he is a handful. I don't doubt she used that days ride for photos as training for him too.

But like I said. I don't know anything about horses. I just take pictures.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

What a marvelous animal. I would love your permission to have a go at drawing him at some stage, he would make a beautifull subject.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh, Sorry. What I meant by he looks uncomfortable is his mouth is gaping in every riding photo, his head is pinned to his chest, and there are like 4 wrinkles in his lips behind the bit... just thought you might know the reason why.

Not trying to be a suzygodowner or anything, just making an observation.

Amazing pics for the poor lighting, they look very vivid in even in the dimness.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> Oh, Sorry. What I meant by he looks uncomfortable is his mouth is gaping in every riding photo, his head is pinned to his chest, and there are like 4 wrinkles in his lips behind the bit... just thought you might know the reason why.
> 
> Not trying to be a suzygodowner or anything, just making an observation.
> 
> Amazing pics for the poor lighting, they look very vivid in even in the dimness.



For as long as I've known him (three years or more) his mouth is always hanging open when he's "working". He also foams a lot. No matter what you do with him. The Friesian I lease is the exact same way. Foamy. 

As far as the wrinkles and the rest of the stuff. I don't know. Emily trusts Agnes and Agnes has a good track record.

I can't judge anything. I can link the trainer and owner to this post though and maybe they can answer your questions.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I am not really that concerned about it lol. I was just wondering, I have no doubt that that is how he needs to be worked, as I said just an observation..


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

wow, what a looker!


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

That red saddle pad is the most GORGEOUS saddle pad I have ever seen, and the horse is even more gorgeous!

Stuunnniiinnngggg!!


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I think he looks comfortable, and he is in training after all so it will take time before he is perfect. Good job  I think he's working out beautifully.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

White Foot said:


> I think he looks comfortable, and he is in training after all so it will take time before he is perfect. Good job  I think he's working out beautifully.



He's young, but he's learning quickly.  Each time we go up to see him he looks better.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

As always, that horse is gorgeous *drool*


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

He's amazing, he's canter looks so smooth! And I love the way he almost always looks at the camera like "Yeah, I know Im gorgeous". haha I love his Spanish step, walky thing, its beautiful. That bridle is VERY cool!!! Well done, stunning shots!


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

i love seeing pics of him he is just stunning


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Gorgeous as usual!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

oh wow he is so gorgeous and majestic! Love the photos!


----------

